# Curious about electric only lakes



## bobberboy (Jul 3, 2010)

I see so many people here who fish electric only lakes and am wondering what kind of lakes they are and where they are. Where I live in Minneapolis, we have several lakes within the city and all are electric only. I think they are that way because if they allowed power boats they'd have to put a coroner's office at the ramp to take care of all the stiffs that would float ashore. Also, I suppose noise and water pollution are a concern in an urban situation. I remember once seeing a power boat running on a city lake (I don't think the owners knew it was electric only) and practically caused a riot. The Minnesota "nice" was suspended with a lot of shouting, shaking of fists and a few hand gestures. Anyway, there are some really nice fish in the city lakes and one in particular produces huge muskies. In the inner and outer-tier suburbs the rules are variable depending on the city government. I'm not aware of any bass lakes among them or I'd fish them. I'd like to know about the ones you guys fish on.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

I fish electric-only waters around here. Both places I go are reservoirs for making potable water, so no gas motors allowed, due to possible pollution. You're not even allowed to have a gas motor on the boat, even if it's tilted up out of the water. The closest place is only 1.5 miles from my house and I haven't even got the boat in the water this year. :roll: 

Now, I've fished another place north of here, and it's electric-only also, but you can tilt gas motors up and just use a trolling motor. I saw a guy in a huge Triton fiberglass bass rig trolling-around out there when I was there last year. He looked really out-of-place among all of the tin rigs out there, lol.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 3, 2010)

'Round here, some are for potable water, so no motors are allowed. You can't even be found with a gas or oil tank in the boat, or hang your legs over the side without getting a ticket. 

Some don't allow gas motors, but just because they are smaller, and that is just a simple way to keep people from operating them. 

A few allow gas motors, but just don't allow for them to be used.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2010)

> ...or hang your legs over the side...




Not a good thing to do here either.....................too many snakes. :shock:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Couple of electric only lakes around here, mostly within city limits.

Most of the public waters I fish have horsepower restrictions, some 10hp, most 15hp. Except Illinois River, unlimited.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 5, 2010)

The electic only lakes around here are mainly small reservoirs in conservation areas. There are also some larger electric only lakes in the provincial parks.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2010)

Not aware of any electric only lakes around here. It's either ponds, rivers, or big lakes.


----------



## Brine (Jul 5, 2010)

I have 8 within a 1hr to 1.5hr drive.

Most are county water reservoirs as WaterWings described. Average size is about 400 acres. The biggest I fish is 850 acres. Some lakes 20 feet is deep water and some 80 feet is. All of them have LM Bass, and all should have a population of bream, catfish, crappie, and carp (I dunno cuz I don't fish for them) and some have Hybrids, spotted bass, chain pickeral etc... They all fish different just like big lakes in that some have heavy vegetation, some are devoid of it, some the primary forage is gizzard shad, some threadfin, etc... These lakes get plenty of pressure too, and being able to consistently catch fish is somewhat dependent on finding offshore structure. 

Sure is nice not having to contend with 80mph glass rockets, cabin cruiser wakes, jetskis, etc.... 

Peace and quiet. 

There are also a few state parks near me that do allow outboards under 10 hp, and they feel alot like electric only as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2010)

Brine said:


> ...Sure is nice not having to contend with 80mph glass rockets, cabin cruiser wakes, jetskis, etc....
> 
> Peace and quiet...



Absolutely


----------



## njTom (Jul 5, 2010)

here in NJ there are only a handful of lakes that allow gas motors. Most are electric only. I think it is due to the size of our lakes/ponds (liability). Our waters are measured in acres where most of you here have lakes that are miles long. I don't mind since I have a 14ft boat and would not want to be out on a 300 mile lake with a 9.9hp :lol:


----------



## ebcdave (Jul 5, 2010)

In southwest Ohio we have several state lakes that are electric motor only. These lakes are around 200 acres and were built mostly in the early 60's. Stonelick Lake is one of these lakes. It has a siltation problem that has made the upper end of the lake vary shallow and hard to navigate. The main cover is laydowns and brush that has fallen into the lake. There are a few structure areas, but the turbid color of the water makes them poor choices during most of the year. Most fish are taken in 1 to 4 ft. of water on spinnerbaits or soft plastics worked near the cover. There are some good sized bass in the lake. Electric only makes this a quiet lake for bass fishing. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------

